# My Betta and shrimp



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Without further adue. First is "Khalifa The Crowntail Betta"



















Here is my shrimp, Isnt she a beauty?!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Khalifa is a very pretty Betta! That shrimp is a really nice bright red, what kind of shrimp is she?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I got it from my bio teacher a while back he said a cherry shrimp. But looks oftely like a painted red. Close call I think


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I love how the betta's colour matches the Canucks logo in the back.


----------

